# is basketball the most played sports in your country ?



## Nvidia

basketball has become the most played and popular sports in china now , almost every young kids rank basketball the most favorite sports , there are tons of boys and girls playing basktball everyday , whats in your own country ?


----------



## bbasok

I n Turkey:
1.Football(soccer)
2. Basketball


----------



## CSILASVEGAS

my dad's country (USA): i guess its still baseball.. basketball and football are a close second.. i dunno i might be wrong..

my mom's country(philippines) - hell yeah! my mom said they're crazy about it.. despite being shorter than most of us here in the u.s. but she tells me they play just like we play here in the u.s. very physical.. just like the nba.


----------



## Memphis_Baller

USA: I hate to say it but baseball, but football is getting up there


----------



## MRedd22

USA is football, not baseball


----------



## starvydas

In France, judging by the number of subscriptions each federation claims :

1. Soccer
2. Rugby, which is highly popular in the South of France, in some places even more popular than soccer

then you have basketball, tennis and cycling


----------



## AiQ

Well, down here in Lithuania, everyone is crazy about Bball...It's liek a second religion, a way of life for many people and our National team's results are being discussed after everygame by many many many ppl. We got 3 Million ppl in here and we got 3 Million Basketball fans.


----------



## edyzbasketball

Here in Romania, it's like this:

1. Football/Soccer - national sport
2. Basketball
3. Gymnastics/Tennis/Swimming...


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

in the US, it's Football (USA style) then everything else.


----------



## Nvidia

but an artical said that the most played sports in us is soccer ? really ?


----------



## CSILASVEGAS

Nvidia said:


> but an artical said that the most played sports in us is soccer ? really ?


i dont think so. if you look at the attendance of MLS games compared to let's say the NFL, the discrepancy in attendance if very huge. probably among the immigrants, soccer is more popular because soccer is the top sport in their country of origin. e.g., mexicans and other latin american immigrants here in the u.s. but i'll hafta say its still football (as in NFL football), baseball, and basketball that are the most played here in the U.S.


----------



## Darman

Italy?

1 Soccer
2 Soccer
3 Soccer
4 Soccer
5 Soccer
6 Soccer
7 Soccer
............
X Basketball 
X+1 Volley


----------



## Matej

Slovenia:

1. skiing (all types of it)
2. football
3. basketball


----------



## Nvidia

its the most played sports not the most popular i want to know ,


----------



## Matej

Nvidia said:


> its the most played sports not the most popular i want to know ,


then i guess football (soccer) is the most played sport in slovenia...and basketball is close second...


----------



## Aussie Baller

In Australia:

1. Football (Australian Rules)
2. Rugby League
3. Basketball
4. Cricket

The first 2 are obvious favourites because Australians like to hurt each other.


----------



## Shabadoo

Aussie Baller said:


> In Australia:
> 
> 1. Football (Australian Rules)
> 2. Rugby League
> 3. Basketball
> 4. Cricket
> 
> The first 2 are obvious favourites because Australians like to hurt each other.


This has always been an interesting source of debate within Australia. I was under the impression that Cricket, Netball, Football (Soccer) and Golf were the sports with the most participants.

Looking for evidence, as there never really seems to be a consensus with respect to this topic, I found this research paper by Sweeney Research:

http://www.sweeneyresearch.com.au/newsPDF/news_pdf_11.pdf

If you look at the table on the foot of page 2, and exclude some of the "hobby" sports like swimming (the huge number of participants in this suggests to me they included going to the beach and wading- rather than real racing), Bushwalking, Gym training etc, then the most played sports appear to be as follows:

(Of adults- so this might be a bit misleading.)

Golf 19%
Cricket 12%
Soccer 11%
Netball 10%
Basketball 9%
Aussie Rules 6%

I'd think that if you included kids, netball, soccer and cricket would separate from the pack.

In terms of overall popularity, see page 3. The results are, essentially, as follows:

Swimming 61% (perhaps a little misleading, as explained above)
Aussie Rules 54% (I suspect that Sweeney Research is Victoria-centric!)
Cricket 54%
Tennis 52%
Soccer 50%
Rugby League 42%
Rugby Union 40%
Basketball 26%

No netball included on that table, although I would expect it would be immediately before or after cricket and Aussie Rules.

Also, Basketball is not really close to being at the forefront of Aussie sporting consciousness by either measure. I guess it makes sense, however, as that is essentially the only sport amongst those mentioned that has essentially no free-to-air television coverage. It seems to me the overall awareness of the sport has dropped in recent years, in spite of improvements in the NBL and increasing numbers in the big league.


----------



## shookem

As of 1998 (the most recent data I've found), in Canada, the order is:

Golf: 7.4 per cent
Hockey: 6.2 per cent
Baseball: 5.5 per cent
Swimming: 4.6 per cent
*Basketball: 3.2*
Volleyball: 3.1
Soccer: 3.0
Tennis: 2.7


These are a per cent of the total population.


----------



## Lynx

In Pakistan:

It is:

Cricket
Field Hockey
Squash
Soccer
Tennis
Golf
Cycling
Basketball


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

shookem said:


> As of 1998 (the most recent data I've found), in Canada, the order is:
> 
> Golf: 7.4 per cent
> Hockey: 6.2 per cent
> Baseball: 5.5 per cent
> Swimming: 4.6 per cent
> *Basketball: 3.2*
> Volleyball: 3.1
> Soccer: 3.0
> Tennis: 2.7
> 
> 
> These are a per cent of the total population.


I'm pretty sure soccer is the most played sport in Canada at the youth levels anyway. It's been documented many times.


----------



## Husstla

Well I'm from India where its:

1)Cricket
2)Hockey
3)Tennis
4)Soccer
5)Golf
6)Basketball


But to me Cricket and Basketball are the best.


----------



## Nvidia

um,basketball is not so popular as i thought ,


----------



## shookem

MonkeyBallZJr said:


> I'm pretty sure soccer is the most played sport in Canada at the youth levels anyway. It's been documented many times.


True but I thought the question was "is basketball the most played sports in your country ?" not what is the most played sport by youth. Those figures are from statscan and indicate overall numbers (adults + youth).


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr

shookem said:


> True but I thought the question was "is basketball the most played sports in your country ?" not what is the most played sport by youth. Those figures are from statscan and indicate overall numbers (adults + youth).


Even then I would seriously doubt that basketball is higher then soccer in this country, but I guess you can't argue against stats even if they are 8 years old...


----------



## shookem

MonkeyBallZJr said:


> Even then I would seriously doubt that basketball is higher then soccer in this country, but I guess you can't argue against stats even if they are 8 years old...


Here's a link if you want to check it out:

old stats


----------



## Amareca

Of course not.


----------



## Gardan

In Spain is the second of most played sport. Here for taking part in official competitions you must to have an Special ID from the National Federation of your sport. In some sports like hunting or fishing, you must have the ID to practice it, both in oficial competitions or you alone 

So, the ID'S are the following

http://www.ine.es/inebase/cgi/axi?A...i.opt&COMANDO=SELECCION&CGI_URL=/inebase/cgi/

1st Soccer 678.788 
2nd Hunting 354.387 
3rd Basketball 305.842 

In terms of popularity, the absolute king is the soccer. In fact, in Spain Soccer is callled "Deporte Rey" which means "King of Sports". Is very popular. Every Saturday a match of La Liga is broadcasted on TV, and it has always a minimum share of 25% or 30%. An amount which rises a lot when plays Real Madrid or Barcelona

Basketball is more popular than in the most countries of Europe. In Spain we have 20 chanels for free (without paying) and we are able to see matches both of the first and second division of Spanish basketball. Arenas are usually full, with an average of 7000 people for ACB matches. And the share in TV could range from 4 or 5 to 15%. (Shares with the matches of the national team are much higher)

Also in Spain are very popular both cycling and specially motorcycling.

So in my opinion, t he clasification in Spain in terms of popularity is

1-Soccer
2-Formula 1 (only because Fernando Alonso)
3-Basketball, cycling & motorcycling
4-Five-a-side football and Handball (the last one specially in North Spain)


----------



## rautaneito

Im sorry to say but b-ball ain't very high up here in Finland


----------



## CSILASVEGAS

rautaneito said:


> Im sorry to say but b-ball ain't very high up here in Finland


hmm. finland. interesting country. i would love to visit that part of the world sometime... what do people play there? soccer? ice hockey?


----------



## Nvidia

i hate soccer,


----------



## AirJordan™

Here's my ranking of the most played sports in Canada:

1) Hockey
2) Soccer
3) Basketball
4) Golf
5) Baseball
6) Volleyball
7) Football


----------



## Aussie Baller

Shabadoo said:


> This has always been an interesting source of debate within Australia. I was under the impression that Cricket, Netball, Football (Soccer) and Golf were the sports with the most participants.
> 
> Looking for evidence, as there never really seems to be a consensus with respect to this topic, I found this research paper by Sweeney Research:
> 
> http://www.sweeneyresearch.com.au/newsPDF/news_pdf_11.pdf
> 
> If you look at the table on the foot of page 2, and exclude some of the "hobby" sports like swimming (the huge number of participants in this suggests to me they included going to the beach and wading- rather than real racing), Bushwalking, Gym training etc, then the most played sports appear to be as follows:
> 
> (Of adults- so this might be a bit misleading.)
> 
> Golf 19%
> Cricket 12%
> Soccer 11%
> Netball 10%
> Basketball 9%
> Aussie Rules 6%
> 
> I'd think that if you included kids, netball, soccer and cricket would separate from the pack.
> 
> In terms of overall popularity, see page 3. The results are, essentially, as follows:
> 
> Swimming 61% (perhaps a little misleading, as explained above)
> Aussie Rules 54% (I suspect that Sweeney Research is Victoria-centric!)
> Cricket 54%
> Tennis 52%
> Soccer 50%
> Rugby League 42%
> Rugby Union 40%
> Basketball 26%
> 
> No netball included on that table, although I would expect it would be immediately before or after cricket and Aussie Rules.
> 
> Also, Basketball is not really close to being at the forefront of Aussie sporting consciousness by either measure. I guess it makes sense, however, as that is essentially the only sport amongst those mentioned that has essentially no free-to-air television coverage. It seems to me the overall awareness of the sport has dropped in recent years, in spite of improvements in the NBL and increasing numbers in the big league.



Why'd you have to bring stats into it. It makes me look foolish:biggrin:


----------



## Despot_Stefan

Serbia

*1.Basketball*
2.Soccer
3.Waterpolo
4.Volleyball
5.Tennis


----------



## Knick Killer

AirJordan™ said:


> Here's my ranking of the most played sports in Canada:
> 
> 1) Hockey
> 2) Soccer
> 3) Basketball
> 4) Golf
> 5) Baseball
> 6) Volleyball
> 7) Football



Football is not 7th man..i would put it 4. Football is huge here.


----------



## SheriffKilla

well i live in the US
so its football than baseball and basketball
but i was born in russia and there its definatly soccer and hockey


----------



## 36 Karat

NFL n NBA's huge n all, but i'm pretty sure its beer pong guys


----------



## tekeno

In Italy the sport most played (and most popular) is soccer.
Is more than a religion, is an obsession!
In Italy we have three daily newspaper soccer-dedicated.

And i don't like soccer!!!:rant: 

:soccer: :rocket: 

After soccer most played are:
- Futsal 
- Volleyball (popular because is played in EVERY school)
- Basketball (more in northern Italy)
- Ciclying 
- Tennis


----------



## denis

> In Italy the sport most played (and most popular) is soccer.
> Is more than a religion, is an obsession!
> In Italy we have three daily newspaper soccer-dedicated.
> 
> And i don't like soccer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> After soccer most played are:
> - Futsal
> - Volleyball (popular because is played in EVERY school)
> - Basketball (more in northern Italy)
> - Ciclying
> - Tennis


you're from italy and you don't like soccer? i'm not following...


----------



## tekeno

denis said:


> you're from italy and you don't like soccer? i'm not following...



Impossible is nothing :biggrin: 

Not all the italians like soccer.
Soccer is most watched in TV but not so played.
Most played are futsal, volley and cycle.
Really, in Italy, we talk about soccer and like other sports too.


----------



## Nvidia

tekeno said:


> Impossible is nothing :biggrin:
> 
> Not all the italians like soccer.
> Soccer is most watched in TV but not so played.
> Most played are futsal, volley and cycle.
> Really, in Italy, we talk about soccer and like other sports too.


what about basketball in italy?
which is futsal?its even more popular than soccer?really?


----------



## Deathrow

Puerto Rico!

1.Basketball
2.Baseball
3.Boxing
4.Volleyball
5.Football
6.Soccer (goin up)


----------



## tekeno

Nvidia said:


> what about basketball in italy?
> which is futsal?its even more popular than soccer?really?


These are no good times for basketball in Italy.
The matches of "Serie A" (the major league) are no more broadcasted on tv, but only on pay-tv.
Basketball it's not played in high schools and colleges, where is played Volley and no others sports. 
At the amateur level, the most played is futsal.
Futsal is similar to soccer, the ground is smaller (like a basketball ground), any teams have five players, the goal's door is smaller and some rules are different.
It's a sort of soccer played at the speed of basketball :biggrin:
In Italy we don't play soccer, we like talking about soccer and watching soccer on tv.
(I don't like soccer, anyway...:thumbdown: )


----------



## denis

> These are no good times for basketball in Italy.


I can really notice that, everytime i'm watching lottomatica roma at home in euroleague games the place is empty, it must be depresing for true basketball fans, and for the players.


----------



## Nvidia

tekeno said:


> These are no good times for basketball in Italy.
> The matches of "Serie A" (the major league) are no more broadcasted on tv, but only on pay-tv.
> Basketball it's not played in high schools and colleges, where is played Volley and no others sports.
> At the amateur level, the most played is futsal.
> Futsal is similar to soccer, the ground is smaller (like a basketball ground), any teams have five players, the goal's door is smaller and some rules are different.
> It's a sort of soccer played at the speed of basketball :biggrin:
> In Italy we don't play soccer, we like talking about soccer and watching soccer on tv.
> (I don't like soccer, anyway...:thumbdown: )


but if you from bologna or some other basktball city in italy,you will find many basketball there.


----------



## tekeno

Nvidia said:


> but if you from bologna or some other basktball city in italy,you will find many basketball there.


You're right!
Bologna is another story! Like Cantù or Treviso, but only in few northern towns you can see people who play basketball.
In the southern towns people don't play much basketball, also in Napoli or Capo d'Orlando who have "serie A" teams.
I'm from Sicily, 1400 km away from Bologna.


----------



## LuckyAC

People saying football is the most played sport in the US are either crazy or misunderstanding the question. Maybe the most people like to sit on their couch, drink beer and watch other fat people stand around for a few hours, but that's different from actually playing it. 

I have seen a number of times that soccer is the most played sport, and I have also seen bowling mentioned, although it's strangely difficult to find hard statistics. I would imagine basketball would beat football as well.


----------



## Tyx27

Most definitely not. Soccer rules here just as it rules in the whole Europe.


----------



## Perseas

In Greece, it is hard to say which sport is the most played. If you count popularity, soccer is the top sport in Greece, with Basketball a distinct second. Up to a few years ago though, basketball courts were more easily accessible and popular as a pastime. So, while soccer was more popular, basketball was more played. But nowadays, with the booming of 5-a-side mini soccer courts all over the country, I think soccer is the most played sport as well as the most popular.
After those two you have volleyball, water polo and handball for team sports and Athletics, swimming and tennis for individual sports.


----------

